
Ask HN: Deep Learning startups made by indie founders? - rayalez
Hey everyone! I&#x27;m interested in DL, but it&#x27;s hard to come up with practical applications for it that I can create on my own.<p>It would be really cool to make a  project that utilizes the recent advances in DL(seems like a big opportunity), but all the applications that come to mind seem to require a ton of resources(data, compute, scientists, developers), and are useful only for huge companies(self driving cars, search, spam, face recognition, etc).<p>Are there any DL-centered startups made by solo founders on small budgets?<p>What are some ideas or areas where a solo developer can make something useful and profitable?
======
SirLJ
Here is one idea: stock trading robots - no customers, no employees... Just
great location independent lifestyle business and the brier to start is pretty
low: linux box + historical data...

I have been doing it for years and I am earning much more on this "side gig"
compared to my "real job" or maybe I should call my full time job a "side gig"
at this point...

~~~
billconan
where to get historical data?

where to get real-time data?

what api allows you to trade stocks?

~~~
SirLJ
Real time data here are two that are free:

[https://www.alphavantage.co/documentation/](https://www.alphavantage.co/documentation/)

[https://iextrading.com/developer/docs/#getting-
started](https://iextrading.com/developer/docs/#getting-started)

The majority of discount stock brokers provide API, here is one example:

[https://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/index.php?f=5041](https://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/index.php?f=5041)

Historical data, the cheapest I can find 20+ years of data fro less than a
$100 was on eBay, just search for: "us historical stock market data"

~~~
billconan
Thank you!

------
malux85
Https://SignalBox.ai

My deep learning startup, self funded, I wrote all the software myself

Recently just built and launched hydra too hydrachain.io

~~~
stealthcat
How is your startup doing? Can you share your story? Maybe post in
IndieHackers?

I am interested in freelancing/consulting in data science and deep learning
but don't know where to start.

~~~
malux85
it was a slow-ish 6 months, but I'm cash flow positive, but in the last 2
months after the launch of my second product it's gone crazy - both Hydra and
Signalbox

this month I've 4x revenue, next month is 20x already booked, I turned down an
acquisition offer 2 weeks ago from one of our customers, and next week I had
to cancel speaking at an AI pitch conference thingie because I'm going to
discuss acquisition from a different customer, wish me luck

I would like to tell my story, but frankly, my todo list is mental. I've just
been interviewed by the telegraph, a UK newspaper, so there'll be an article
there

[https://ramm.science/](https://ramm.science/) for those interested

